
Ask HN: What software job requires some field work? - HighOnMountains
I&#x27;m a strong intermediate .NET developer and I like being in nature (hiking, camping, mountain biking, etc). I&#x27;m sick of my Mon-Fri 9 to 5 job because I don&#x27;t feel valued here and I don&#x27;t believe in what I do. 40+ hours in the office is killing me and I only survive the week knowing that I&#x27;ll be able to escape to nature on the weekend.<p>I was thinking about some position where I could spend some days coding in the office and a couple days doing something in the field (e.g. climb some mountain to install some transmitter or whatever). Could you please help me figure out what kind of job that would be? I was thinking something about GIS field but don&#x27;t really know much about it. And would my 5 years .NET experience be transferable to such field or I would have to start from scratch?
======
a3n
Field work sounds more like a project manager or a technician.

If you don't like what you're doing, change careers and do software on the
side or in (stealth) support of your job.

Or think of an interesting field and get a software job in that field,
hopefully the change of focus would be enough to un burnout you. Aviation,
aerospace, trucking, transportation, pornography, movie production, ...

